# Wandhalterung für Außenborder selbstgebaut



## west1 (16. November 2010)

Hab mir Heute eine Halterung für meine Motoren zusammen gebaut.

Rahmenhölzer entsprechender Größe hatte ich von Einwegpaletten hier rumliegen und die erforderlichen Winkel und Schrauben waren auch vorhanden.

Arbeitszeit etwa eine Stunde. Die Kosten für mich jetzt, so gut wie nichts. 

Zwei gleichstarke Rahmen auf die gewünschte Länge absägen und mittels einer einfachen Eckverbindung und eines Blechwinkels und Spax verbinden.







Das ganze sieht dann so aus.






An der Wand wird die Halterung ebenfalls mit zwei Blechwinkeln, Schrauben und Dübel befestigt.






In den Stirnseiten vom Rahmen hab ich vorher noch ein Loch mittels Forstnerbohrer, in dem der Schraubenkopf verschwindet, gebohrt.






Den Rahmen nun auf die angeschraubten Winkel legen und mit Spax von unten festschrauben.






Zum Schluss bekommt die Halterung unter der Ecke noch einen Stollen.






Mit einer Blechplatte wird er mit dem Rahmen verbunden.






Hier das ganze mit den Außenbordern






Das Angelzeugs das vorher schon in der Ecke stand, hat innerhalb des Rahmens auch wieder seinen Platz gefunden.






Viel Spaß beim nachbauen wer es brauchen kann.​


----------



## KVP (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Außenborder selbstgebaut*

Jau,so schafft man Ordung!


----------



## Theo254 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Außenborder selbstgebaut*

saubere arbeit


----------



## HD4ever (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Außenborder selbstgebaut*

sieht gut aus ! #6


----------



## NickAdams (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Außenborder selbstgebaut*

Sieht stabil aus und hält offensichtlich gut. Danke für die Bilder,

so long,

Nick


----------

